# Spaniel with ruptured cruciate ligament???



## kirkton (12 January 2010)

My 5 year old rescued Springer Spaniel had an 'incident' over xmas and was lame, after a few days was no better. Now been 2 weeks so today vet sedated him and x-rays and he has totally ruptured his cruciate ligament.

6 weeks of rest (easier said than done with a springer) and if no better he needs an operation.

Anyone else had the same thing? Did it settle with rest?

Poor thing is feeling v sorry for himself - especially cos the vet noticed a didgy tooth and took that out too!


----------



## Nickijem (12 January 2010)

My mum's labrador had a ruptured cruciate ligament about a year ago. She was told the operation was £1500 but her insurance only covered £850 so she looked at alternatives.  
She only walked him gently on a lead for about 4 weeks then took him swimming at a hydrotherapy pool - after another 4 weeks he was just about back to normal!
Now, a year on, he has no trouble at all - there is hope after such an injury.


----------



## kirkton (12 January 2010)

Humm...to be honest it's not really the money that's worrying me as he's not even insured. He's such an active dog I've no idea how to start resting him! He'll go up the walls.

Brilliant to know that rest, walks on lead and swimming helped.

He's a water baby and loves to swim.

Thanks for the hope!

xx


----------



## Steeleydan (12 January 2010)

My Springer had a cruciate ligament op 2 years ago, not majorly successful. And last year he did the other back leg vet said operating on an opposite leg is even more unsuccessful, so put him on Metacam and only on the lead for 3 months 4 very short controlled walks making him take short steps and walk on it not skipping on 3 legs, if you can help it try not to have your dog operated on, my Jerry Springer was in so much pain after the op, all bandaged up from claw to hip in vet wrap,yelping in pain, but my vet insisted he needed the op I wish I could of been offered the rest option. When he did the second leg he is an easy dog to rest, he doesnt career around the house, but wasnt allowed to jump up on my bed, and as It was summer he missed running about with my mums dog and sisters dog, so while ever we were on yard/stables or mum was gardening we tied him up with a lunge line, so he could benifit from been in the fresh air not couped up on box rest. I was very regimented with the walks and DID NOT let him off the lead the whole 3 months. Now he is sound but still on Metacam but a very reduced dose, if he has a day of constant running around he will be stiff in the evenings. Stick with it, its a common thing. Let me know how he progresses.


----------



## aelt (12 January 2010)

my friends springer did her cruciate ligament. no op, but lead walking, swimming etc etc. she put her on cortaflex, a year later shes back doing agility.


----------



## soloabe (12 January 2010)

Yep my Brit had both his operated on about 8 months ago.

Ask away if you need any help.


----------



## kirkton (12 January 2010)

My poor boy!

He went through so much crap in his last home that I think he thought life would be better when we brought him home from the dogs trust. We've only had him a year. In that year he's come out of his shell and grown so much in confidence. I hate to see him so down.

Sounds like we should try the lead exercise and then swimming 

Picture of my daft dog attached. He thinks he has asthma!!


----------



## whaddonspringer (30 January 2012)

Hiya,

It's been a while since anyone posted on this thread but I was just wondering how it worked out for the original springer of kirkton?

Our springer - 5 year old - appears to have donw the same thing but i don't have a spare 1500 for surgery. She's been on very limited walks on the lead for the past month and it looks like this was the right thing to do.

I'm just wondering how it went and if you had any tips?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------

